# MS in US with backlogs



## .jRay. (Aug 2, 2014)

So it's like this. 

I didn't do well during the first 2 years on engineering, and as a result i have 5 backlogs. I really could've done much much better but i was overconfident at that point. Now that i know it's value its too late. I want to pursue MS in Mechanical Engineering from the US. I am willing to work hard and improve my GPA over the next two years and get into a good university in the states. I am Willing to take a year drop and focus on scoring and improving the GPA as well as getting a high score in GRE. Will the Year Drop affect the chances of admission? 
Will an average GPA be compensated by a high GRE score?
How can I improve the chances of admission and making the Year Drop count in any way possible? 
I really want to get into a Good University in the US, please suggest. I am Confused right now.


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> So it's like this.
> 
> I didn't do well during the first 2 years on engineering, and as a result i have 5 backlogs. I really could've done much much better but i was overconfident at that point. Now that i know it's value its too late. I want to pursue MS in Mechanical Engineering from the US. I am willing to work hard and improve my GPA over the next two years and get into a good university in the states. I am Willing to take a year drop and focus on scoring and improving the GPA as well as getting a high score in GRE. Will the Year Drop affect the chances of admission?
> Will an average GPA be compensated by a high GRE score?
> ...



Try not to drop.
IDK about B.Tech but as far as high school is concerned, if you drop a year in high school then you are not going to a good college no matter how high your SAT score or percentage is.
Dropping due to illness is acceptable but in some very good schools, like Berkeley, you may not be able to justify.
A high GRE school generally does not compensate a poor GPA.
Colleges consider people with high GRE scores and poor GPAs as 'slackers'. Intelligent by nature, lazy by choice. 
Universities hate slackers because they think that these students may not perform well in their competitive environment.
Just remember this, your 2 years' GPA is not your entire application. Just do very well in your next 2 years and don't drop. You might make it. 

- - - Updated - - -

Try to do interns.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try not to drop.
> IDK about B.Tech but as far as high school is concerned, if you drop a year in high school then you are not going to a good college no matter how high your SAT score or percentage is.
> Dropping due to illness is acceptable but in some very good schools, like Berkeley, you may not be able to justify.
> A high GRE school generally does not compensate a poor GPA.
> ...



I see. But the thing is that because of the backlogs i cant yet improve my GPA. 
The results of my previous exams aren't yet out but i'm expecting some backlogs.


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2014)

Your call entirely. 
Just remember, dropping is frowned upon in USA.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Your call entirely.
> Just remember, dropping is frowned upon in USA.



But it'll help me improve the GPA. Which i can't improve unless i concentrate on the backlog first.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 3, 2014)

[MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION] 

Am in Mech Engg too and aiming for the GREs... Currently in 3rd year in NIT Silchar... Where are you??? Which subjects do you have backlogs in??? Dropping a year won't get you anywhere abroad sadly...


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 3, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION]
> 
> Am in Mech Engg too and aiming for the GREs... Currently in 3rd year in NIT Silchar... Where are you??? Which subjects do you have backlogs in??? Dropping a year won't get you anywhere abroad sadly...


I have backlogs in Maths & Thermodynamics. The results aren't out yet. but i'm expecting a couple of more subjects.

So what can i do to improve my chances at a good university abroad. I'll try and improve my GPA but i won't be able to do much because of the KTs. Really confused now.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 3, 2014)

Getting into the topmost universities is a tough nut to crack.

I suggest you try asking here and here as they are dedicated forums to handle such questions


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 4, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Getting into the topmost universities is a tough nut to crack.
> 
> I suggest you try asking here and here as they are dedicated forums to handle such questions



+1 to this... 

- - - Updated - - -



.jRay. said:


> I have backlogs in Maths & Thermodynamics. The results aren't out yet. but i'm expecting a couple of more subjects.
> 
> So what can i do to improve my chances at a good university abroad. I'll try and improve my GPA but i won't be able to do much because of the KTs. Really confused now.




Try to be disciplined and not get any more backlogs... Maths is all about practice and as for Thermo, you could try understanding the concepts behind all the cycles... It is not that hard unless the questions are extremely hard like those lengthy ones on exergy...

Anyway, try what [MENTION=274573]Esoteric Eric[/MENTION] said and post your questions in those respective forums... And, all the best!!!


----------



## seamon (Aug 4, 2014)

You can also check out College Confidential. It is a forum meant for students aiming for top colleges.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you all. Will 



Esoteric Eric said:


> Getting into the topmost universities is a tough nut to crack.
> 
> I suggest you try asking here and here as they are dedicated forums to handle such questions



Will ask in these too.



powerhoney said:


> +1 to this...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah. this time it was tougher than previous ones i practiced.




seamon said:


> You can also check out College Confidential. It is a forum meant for students aiming for top colleges.



Will check it out.


----------

